# craftsman cordless



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the 19.2 volt set and they work fine but I only do residential .


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jeromjenkins said:


> Anyone use craftsman drills and impacts for commercial work?


My first screw gun was the craftsman 14.4 and it took a good beating and never let me down. That was back in the late 90's though.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife got me the 20v lithium ion "bolt on" drill. Use it for commercial and works great, more balls then a ridgit or ryobi. Charges fast, and the batteries last forever. 

I though I would burn the motor out in a month or two doing commercial, but it has lasted. Came with the drill driver; she also got me the impact, and the jigsaw attachment. Both work great. I seen they also have a sawzall attachment, but I already have a sawzall. Looks like the Milwaukee 18v compact one. 

Saves space and weight, 2 batteries is all you need. I have cut 1/2 RMC in tight corners with the jigsaw, but I would just get the sawzall since they have that out now. I have no experience with the hammer drill attachment either; I have a big bosch for that. 

Long story short; I thought it would be a DIY'er tool that wouldn't withstand professional use, but it has proven me wrong. Everyone I have worked with thought very highly of it. Great xmas gift that has made me a lot of money. I have also dropped it from 20' and it survived; no problems or complaints.


----------



## bjo2008 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have been using a 12 volt nextec right angle impact daily for just over 2 years and its still going strong. 

Mainly residental and commercial service not much new work anymore though.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I ask cause I am low on funds and need to buy one for work. If anyone had any suggestions, they are welcome.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

wife bought me one a couple years ago. it stays in the garage. batteries suck, but overall the tools arent ntoo bad. not for comm.!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jeromjenkins said:


> I ask cause I am low on funds and need to buy one for work. If anyone had any suggestions, they are welcome.


I love ryobi. I abuse my ryobi stuff daily and it holds up just fine.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

jeromjenkins said:


> Anyone use craftsman drills and impacts for commercial work?


I know a carpenter that has used Craftsman drills for years. He drove screws all day long, and the drill never crapped out
Being reasonably priced, he felt that if he had too, he could buy a new every year, he would still ahead when compared to the price and life of other brands (btw, he didnt have to buy a new one every year)


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

When I first started I used my 19.2 volt from home it worked fine for about 6 months. 1 of my batteries blew up, sounded like a cap gun going off. I did have the drill under a bit of load drilling through a top plate with a speed bit but nothing crazy.
Sears replaced it but even with a new battery the drill was still 'tired'

Decided it was time to upgrade bought a Milwaukee and it's not perfect but definitely a higher class of drill then the craftsman. I wouldn't buy a craftsman for work but if you already have one it will get you by for awhile. Fine for home, fine for backup but it won't last on jobsite.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I love ryobi. I abuse my ryobi stuff daily and it holds up just fine.


I used Ryobi for years. Still use the 18V hedge trimmer weed whacker . 

Nothing wrong with them. At all.

Then one day I decided to get the M18 Fuel line.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

How about this set?
http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/products/672935-porter-cable-18v-impact-drill-combo-kit.html


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> I ask cause I am low on funds and need to buy one for work. If anyone had any suggestions, they are welcome.


Look at porter cable at Lowes if funds arent strong and you need a drill.

I bought my hammer drill Jan 2010 and worked it hard til summer of of 2013. When the company got me a Bosch.

I also got a four piece combo and a impact. All ni cad. Everything works like the day I got it and everything has done what I asked.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I am noticing ni cad is much cheaper


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Crafstman cordless stuff is made by Ryobi/TTI.


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

michael3 said:


> Look at porter cable at Lowes if funds arent strong and you need a drill. I bought my hammer drill Jan 2010 and worked it hard til summer of of 2013. When the company got me a Bosch. I also got a four piece combo and a impact. All ni cad. Everything works like the day I got it and everything has done what I asked.


I also purchased a porter cable kit from lowes. Overall, fantastic set. The circ saw is a little underpowered, but the drill, and recip saw make up for it.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

JBadaoa said:


> I also purchased a porter cable kit from lowes. Overall, fantastic set. The circ saw is a little underpowered, but the drill, and recip saw make up for it.


I built something with 2x4's and used the circ saw. You are right nothing great but got me through the job.... maybe 16 cuts one battery that wasn't fresh from the charger.

I still use the sawzall weekly.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> I ask cause I am low on funds and need to buy one for work. If anyone had any suggestions, they are welcome.


Why would you supply that for work? Does your employer reimburse you?


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Good question. I had An interview today and I was told I would need to get a drill. At my current employer, he supplies them.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Why would you supply that for work? Does your employer reimburse you?


A lot of companies will require you to provide all hand tools and all 18 volt power tools.

The 3 private companies I worked for required it.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Good question. I had An interview today and I was told I would need to get a drill. At my current employer, he supplies them.


I don't feel that cordless drills are an employee provided tool. What else in your tool bag costs that much and takes up that much room? I would look at this job closely as far as what is required of you.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

If you don't get the drill, you limit your employers (a lot require a cordless drill these days). If you get a drill and don't need it, keep it at home and save it. 

Try a flee market (make sure it works before you walk away), see if you get one from a rent a center type joints, and pay if off slowly. 

If you go with the type of drill I told you about before; you'll put out about $120 after taxes, and have a drill impact combo.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

If you buy cordless tools, it is best to use them, at least the batteries regularily. Sitting in your garage on a shelf will diminish battery life.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> I don't feel that cordless drills are an employee provided tool. What else in your tool bag costs that much and takes up that much room? I would look at this job closely as far as what is required of you.


Almost every non-union shop out there will require you to supply tools, because they themselves are cheap tools.

I have always hated this mindset. You want me to spend my money on something that is expensive, will get abused through just regular moderate use, and that has a lifespan of 2-5 years? Not to mention the low wages that they pay the employees. It should be employer provided, but that's just my 2 cents.

OP, I bought the Ryobi set once, loved the impact but hated the drill. Gave the set to my father in law. But for just getting started, don't shell out the cash, you'll need it for fuel and maintenance on your car!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I spend my money on tools like cordless drills, rolling carts ect. to make my job easier for me. My boss would keep me employed whether I had just the basics or everything in the Klein and greenlee catalog.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Inexpensive brands are all pretty much the same.

http://www.toty.com.tw/english/02_our_business/02_our_clients_oem_odm_brands.html


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Switched said:


> Almost every non-union shop out there will require you to supply tools, because they themselves are cheap tools.
> 
> I have always hated this mindset. You want me to spend my money on something that is expensive, will get abused through just regular moderate use, and that has a lifespan of 2-5 years? Not to mention the low wages that they pay the employees. It should be employer provided, but that's just my 2 cents.
> 
> OP, I bought the Ryobi set once, loved the impact but hated the drill. Gave the set to my father in law. But for just getting started, don't shell out the cash, you'll need it for fuel and maintenance on your car!


I'm a bit crazy in that I buy my own little consumables like drill bits, sawzall blades etc.

Technically all my employer wants me to provide is a drill, yet I provide a cordless hammer drill, impact and sawzall. That's hardly unique in my company and they pay top wages. In this province work is booming and the non union electricians make at least as much as the union ones and have a strong benefits package as well. 

My consumables come to maybe 5-10 bucks a month. I've snapped a few of my own drill bits when the company could provide them instead. They do if you push for them. I won't cry if I snap a 3.00 bit though I instead curse myself for screwing up because it was usually my fault for too much pressure or drilling on a bit of an angle.

I could bust out our company hilti and run 200' of company extension cord everytime I need to pop a few 3/16 holes in block for piping or mounting boxes but I can use my own tools so much faster. It really doesn't bother me, in fact it's less work on my part so it is preferable. The cost is really overblown, in fact my hammer drill is good as new even after probably 1000+ holes in block and the same amount of holes in strut and structural steel and my masonry bits cost 6-7 bucks for a full case worth (on sale). I have been using the same 2x 3/16 masonry bits for months now and they are also good as new. The only things I snap are the odd metal bit drilling through structural beams (or strut) or I might dull a hacksaw blade but I cut an unbelievable amount of strut and pipe before this happens. My company could probably give me 6-7 sawzall blades and I'd be happy for a year. What's that, 20 bucks?

I can't understand the older mentality that you should use the same tools you've used since the 80s when cordless power tools are clearly here to stay. I might be new to the trade and non-union but I just don't get it. At all.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

fp.unit said:


> I'm a bit crazy in that I buy my own little consumables like drill bits, sawzall blades etc.
> 
> Technically all my employer wants me to provide is a drill, yet I provide a cordless hammer drill, impact and sawzall. That's hardly unique in my company and they pay top wages. In this province work is booming and the non union electricians make at least as much as the union ones and have a strong benefits package as well.
> 
> ...


You don't "get it" because you're a bit of a suckup to your company not wanting to "be a bother." Any employee who describes ordering expendable tools as "they'll send them if you *push for them" *must have some serious apprehensions. It costs your company a lot less to purchase hacksaw blades and drill bits and razor blades and whatnot. YOU should not be supplying them any more than a plumber should supply his own map gas. Oh, and snapping a drill bit happens all the time. That's not a mistake on your part as much as it's a regular occurance for people who drill a lot of holes. Now what happens when you drop your cordless drill from a 12' ladder and it smashes into pieces? What happens if your installing a 100' row of 8' fluorescent tubes and you drop one? You go out and buy another on your own? You get docked the price of a tube? 

The point here is that there is this thing in the world we call reason and a concept as to what is and what isn't reasonable. MLB players have their own gloves, they do not supply bats or baseballs or bases or backstops. Point blank, employers are responsible for powertools and heavy equipment. Extention cords and power and generators if needs be. Ladders and lifts. Materials and specialty tools. No electrician should be responsible for humping around a gangbox filled with ratchet sets, nut drivers, and cable cutters. 

Hand tools and pocket tools are the employee's responsibility. There's a reason tool bags are sized the way they are. You have to draw a line somewhere. Somewhere _reasonable. _

_We have a specific, negotiated tool list. That's not to say nobody carries any tools that aren't on the list, but when we do it's to our own benefit and not the employer's. The idea that your employer balks because you need new, sharp pilot bits or hacksaw blades or a masonry bit is just insane. Do you also supply lump hammers, sledge hammers, or chisels? _


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I try to hold as close to the union tool list as possible. If you want to have something of your own, go for it. However, we have pretty much brand new cordless everything. Bosch and Milwaukee stuff. I provide all consumables as well, they all have extras on the van, no need to ask just get it done.

In my view, we should be providing everything necessary for our employees to get the job done in a professional and timely manner. The employees job is to then get it done to the best of their ability. 

I hated working for people that expected you to provide everything, they were always the ones that paid the lowest wages as well.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Fair enough you guys both raise good points too. I can understand the mindset that employers should provide these things not employees. All if hate to see is a world or company environment where they aren't used at all because everyone's too stubborn to buy
them so they use hand tools and corded power tools, taking more time to do the same job vs the guys like us down the street.

In the end that would be the employers fault but they are known to be stubborn. How many companies are modern enough to have a job box stuffed with sawzalls and impacts and cordless hammer drills for large piping projects? I bet most just act like "you have a hacksaw on your tool list use it".


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

fp.unit said:


> Fair enough you guys both raise good points too. I can understand the mindset that employers should provide these things not employees. All if hate to see is a world or company environment where they aren't used at all because everyone's too stubborn to buy
> them so they use hand tools and corded power tools, taking more time to do the same job vs the guys like us down the street.
> 
> In the end that would be the employers fault but they are known to be stubborn. How many companies are modern enough to have a job box stuffed with sawzalls and impacts and cordless hammer drills for large piping projects? I bet most just act like "you have a hacksaw on your tool list use it".


Your right, and these are the employers that everyone hates to work for, that are always loosing guys, and that just don't understand why things take so long. 

I'm always looking for ways to be more efficient. If that is through more modern tools, better equipment, smart phones, tablets, etc...I am more than willing to give it a go. I consider these things as more of an investment in the company, not so much as an expense. I think because of that, my guys have a great respect for the tools and equipment that they use.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

fp.unit said:


> Fair enough you guys both raise good points too. I can understand the mindset that employers should provide these things not employees. All if hate to see is a world or company environment where they aren't used at all because everyone's too stubborn to buy
> them so they use hand tools and corded power tools, taking more time to do the same job vs the guys like us down the street.
> 
> In the end that would be the employers fault but they are known to be stubborn. How many companies are modern enough to have a job box stuffed with sawzalls and impacts and cordless hammer drills for large piping projects? I bet most just act like "you have a hacksaw on your tool list use it".


There's nothing wrong with not using the fastest method possible 100% of the time. Keep in mind corded tools are usually more powerful and lighter weight for the power they produce, and faster vs. the weight of the battery and often lackluster performance of cordless tools. There's a thing a company considers called the "cost benefit." WILL supplying cordless tools and having, maintaining and replacing batteries be worth the TIME savings and increased productivity? And often the answer is no. BUT, if the employee suffers the costs to purchase that changes the entire equation. Of course it's worth it then.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

fp.unit said:


> How many companies are modern enough to have a job box stuffed with sawzalls and impacts and cordless hammer drills for large piping projects? I bet most just act like "you have a hacksaw on your tool list use it".


Only the ones who price the job to make money based on what it actually costs and not cutting costs by making or expecting their employees float part of the company overhead and operating expense by providing the tools and consumables for free.


----------



## bjo2008 (Dec 16, 2012)

Back to the original question if you need a cheap drill you can't go wrong with ryobi. 
I've been using the 18v set for about eight years now. The nicad batteries start to lose power after about six months. 
So if you can afford it try to get at least one lithium battery, I've had great luck with those.
In the time I've had this set I added an impact, replaced the drill with a hammer drill and needed to replace the sawzall because the bearings went bad.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I have narrowed out down to these....
http://mobile.walmart.com/#ip/Bostitch-18V-Lithium-Drill-Impact-Combo-Kit-BTCK410L2/26913694

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CM7Z2KW?pc_redir=1397311278&robot_redir=1


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I would go with Ryobi over that. At least it has a track record with a lot of guys. Plus, returning and exchanging to HD is super easy.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

So I went with a kobalt impact drill combo for 139. The ryobi just didn't feel all that well built. 5 year no hassle replacement on the tools and 3 years on the batteries and charger, it was more than enough for the next year or so


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I take it you got the job? What about the new employer was better than the previous?


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Previous employer was only paying me 11.50, supposed to get health Benefits 4 months ago. Haven't been paid on time in 6 weeks. He is 2 pay period behind. 

New employer starting pay is 13 an hour, they pay for school, vacation and sick leave.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Previous employer was only paying me 11.50, supposed to get health Benefits 4 months ago. Haven't been paid on time in 6 weeks. He is 2 pay period behind.
> 
> New employer starting pay is 13 an hour, they pay for school, vacation and sick leave.


That's still horrible $.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

What should someone with 7 months experience be getting paid. I went to several interviews and they all offered 12.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> What should someone with 7 months experience be getting paid. I went to several interviews and they all offered 12.


At least 15 with 0 months. After that depends on if your smart or not.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Now I am feeling jipped!


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Now I am feeling jipped!


Keep that in mind for the next one. Prices are negotiable. 

This is physical labor that will take its toll on your body, electricity if not respected will hurt or cause damages, and if you know what you are doing, should be compensated accordingly.


Eta: I have lost interest from employers because of my price; oh well, next. Know your worth, and be realistic.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought it was low too. I asked for 14 but they wanted to pay 12. We agreed on 13 with raises an option at any time. I also needed to get out of where I was working. Not being paid on time wastough.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> I thought it was low too. I asked for 14 but they wanted to pay 12. We agreed on 13 with raises an option at any time. I also needed to get out of where I was working. Not being paid on time wastough.


What were you being paid at your last job? Your better then me, if I wasn't paid on time don't look for me till you have my check.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

11.50


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

At least you came up a little bit. What field are you in? Resi I would hope with that wage.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope commercial


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Nope commercial


Ouch.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I know....I guess I just show them I am not a moron ask for a raise and go from there. Keep looking in the mean time


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Nope commercial


Did you at least negotiate for some lube?

I'm glad that I'm working in a local and for a contractor that values employees.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Geez! I pay my 16 yr old stepson more than that for summer help.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got the makita lithium hammer drill, impact, and sawzall. I really like it, got a good deal on it at local hardware store.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Legacyelectric said:


> I've got the makita lithium hammer drill, impact, and sawzall. I really like it, got a good deal on it at local hardware store.


Heard they started using plastics gears now; better off buying a new one instead of repairing.


----------

